

What happened to DAL1889 - tfe
http://blog.foreflight.com/2015/08/14/oh-hail-cockpit-weather-delta-1889/

======
joezydeco
_Many aircraft equipped with Wi-Fi could easily connect to any number of
ground-based weather sources and display it on a mobile device such as an
iPad. Regulatory restrictions currently make such devices difficult to approve
for inflight use._

SiriusXM has been broadcasting NEXRAD and other weather information over their
satellites for nearly a decade now. And they sell aviation-approved receivers
through Garmin and others. Won't this work on a commercial craft? Or would
rain fade in the SDARS band (~2.3 GHz) be the issue here?

[https://www.siriusxm.com/sxmaviation](https://www.siriusxm.com/sxmaviation)

~~~
tfe
There's a difference between being approved for general aviation and being
approved for commercial air carrier (Part 135) use.

Reception would be even less of an issue for commercial carriers since they
are rarely not above all significant precip.

